
America No Longer a 'Nation of Immigrants,' – USCIS - rising-sky
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/02/22/588097749/america-no-longer-a-nation-of-immigrants-uscis-says
======
prepend
“...referring to applicants and petitioners for immigration benefits, and the
beneficiaries of such applications and petitions, as "customers" promotes an
institutional culture that emphasizes the ultimate satisfaction of applicants
and petitioners, rather than the correct adjudication of such applications and
petitions according to the law. Use of the term leads to the erroneous belief
that applicants and petitioners, rather than the American people, are whom we
ultimately serve."

This is an interesting perspective. I’m used to customers==users so making
users happy means more money. In systems where the customer is not the user
(immigration, prison, court) how do we balance the best user experience
possible given the outcome?

It’s important that the UX is efficient and helps the user as much as possible
but had to take into effect that the user may not get what they desire (eg,
court rules against them, visa denied, etc).

The important piece is to differentiate between visa being denied because of a
fair condition vs visa being denied because the web site is confusing or the
database is poorly formed.

------
orionblastar
I thought America was a nation of laws? Not all laws are enforced. If so there
would be fewer public shootings and less crime.

